
Show HN: CIS Force – we match tech companies with reliable vetted freelancers - cisforce
Hi HN!<p>We save time and money by intelligently matching tech companies with reliable pre-vetted freelancers. We have a few customers from US and Europe, and over 100 freelancers.<p>Please check out our Team Wizard - we are very keen to help you and also we really need your feedback!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;platform.cisforce.com&#x2F;team-wizard<p>Best Regards,
Dmitry and Team
======
sergio_bage
But what is the difference between your company and Upwork? We need React/Node
developers from time to time (depending on new feature requests), and we are
using Upwork or other freelance websites usually as we can't have full time
remote team, and as for me it was quite fast to find developers there.

~~~
cisforce
Our freelancers are 4 steps pre-vetted (profile check, test task, interview,
trial project). On Upwork, you will have to spend your time to cut through the
noise of many offers to choose a proper one. And you have to take risks
because if you did choose a wrong one, you would lose time and probably money.

~~~
sashatc
it's not like you can guarantee that I will not loose my time and money, or
can you?

~~~
cisforce
You save a lot of time in the first instance because you get a reliable
freelancer that suits your requirements, without spending time on working
through the offers and selecting.

In an unlikely event that you are not happy with a freelancer, you just
escalate to us and we resolve it. Again, you don't need to spend your time and
extra money in order to resolve it by yourself.

Did I answer your question? Happy to jump on a quick call and discuss!

------
cisforce
[https://platform.cisforce.com/team-
wizard](https://platform.cisforce.com/team-wizard)

------
gzngzngzn
Looks pretty!

~~~
cisforce
Cheers!

